# My Second Build



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Here are some pics of my second build. It's a 10' Cast Pro blank with American Tackle Nanolite guides. Thanks to Scott at fishsticks for helping me with the guide selection and thanks to all on this forum who once again helped answer a bunch of newbie questions.


----------



## Fishinbuddy (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks good. I like the idea of the x-flock with the cork.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Nice job rocket!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice build.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

Pretty rod man, nice work.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Super clean work!!!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

VERY nice!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks GREAT.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Looks good*

For a little cleaner look use some rubber winding check above around the cork. It makes for a neater transition. Someone had to tell me that and it really makes it look cleaner. Very impressive though...


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I'll keep that in mind next time I do a cork handle.


----------



## kings_n_cobes (Feb 15, 2010)

pretty work i like the bottom grip


----------

